# Blake Shelton Plants Kisses On Gwen Stefani In Cute New Video



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Ever since officially confirming their relationship, Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani haven't held back on the PDA. 
On Monday night, the No Doubt rocker shared a cute video on Twitter of herself and Shelton dressed in Realtree camo hunting gear with the simple caption, "Merry Christmas."
In the three-second clip, Stefani is beaming as Shelton plants a whole bunch of kisses on her cheek. 

"The Voice" coaches, who revealed they were dating at the beginning of November, have not been shy when it comes to talking about each other.
After Thanksgiving, Shelton gave an interview to Entertainment Tonight and couldn't help but gush about Stefani.
"I'm thankful for Gwen for tons of reasons," said the country star. "But mostly just because she makes us all look a whole lot better on this show ['The Voice']."
And just a few days after their relationship went public, Stefani told ET that Blake is "a pretty rad guy." 
The couple also gave the "Voice" audience quite a show when Stefani ran right into Shelton's arms after walking out onstage last month.


----------

